# Auto Defrost of Front Facing Cameras?



## PA-pilot (Jul 19, 2016)

I park my 3 outside and in anticipation of now last night I unplugged it and let it sit overnight in a sleep state. This morning while returning from walking the dogs I noticed a nice clear area of defrosted snow around the forward looking camera housing. I assume this is a function in prep of full self driving so the car can "see." My question is does anyone know if this is an auto feature or if I triggered its initiation by walking by the car with my phone in pocket? If the former, wondering how much that affects SOC while parked for several days (e.g. airport lot during winter).


----------

